# First Hilti purchase...



## Moze (Oct 19, 2013)

Just bought a Hilti TE 4-A18 off eBay. A little nerve racking buying one without ever having used one or put hands on one, but everything I've read pretty much describes it as the one to beat when it comes to cordless SDS rotary hammers.

Seller's photos are attached.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

I have never used a rotary hammer that I would consider even equal to a Hilti, and I'm pretty sure I've tried them all.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Moze said:


> Just bought a Hilti TE 4-A18 off eBay. A little nerve racking buying one without ever having used one or put hands on one, but everything I've read pretty much describes it as the one to beat when it comes to cordless SDS rotary hammers.
> 
> Seller's photos are attached.


That's a great drill ya got there.

But I'm nervous about buying off Ebay, Hilti tracks all serial numbers, call them and ask if it's been reported stolen because if you ever go to send it in for service it won't come back.


----------



## JackP23 (Jan 1, 2013)

That's my drill......taken off my truck the other day.....ya the other day.....I'll pm my address..........I'll pay the shipping.

__________
Mike


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

Inner10 said:


> That's a great drill ya got there.
> 
> But I'm nervous about buying off Ebay, Hilti tracks all serial numbers, call them and ask if it's been reported stolen because if you ever go to send it in for service it won't come back.


I found that out after I took my rotary laser I bought from Craigslist in for service. The lady told me if it was reported stolen they don't come back. Last hilti I bought like that.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Eric K said:


> I found that out after I took my rotary laser I bought from Craigslist in for service. The lady told me if it was reported stolen they don't come back. Last hilti I bought like that.


Exactly, all of my Hilti has been bought from the store. There is a lot of old products floating around that Hilti has scrapped because they are not worth repair. If you try and take one in for repair you won't be too happy with the answer.


----------



## Moze (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up on that. The guy I bought it from has perfect feedback and offers a 14-day satisfaction guarantee if unsatisfied for any reason. I'll be stopping by my local Hilti dealer as soon as I receive it and make sure everything is kosher.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Not sure if the US registers them the same as Canada, we have actually Hilti stores here, I do not remember an actual Hilti store in California, purchases were made through resellers.

Anyways, congratulations on the Hilti purchase, you have just bought the best drill you can purchase...Your about to see why you pay a little more


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

Chris Johnson said:


> Not sure if the US registers them the same as Canada, we have actually Hilti stores here, I do not remember an actual Hilti store in California, purchases were made through resellers.
> 
> Anyways, congratulations on the Hilti purchase, you have just bought the best drill you can purchase...Your about to see why you pay a little more


Yes there's actual hilti stores in us. That's the only place I know to buy them from locally.


----------



## Moze (Oct 19, 2013)

Chris Johnson said:


> Not sure if the US registers them the same as Canada, we have actually Hilti stores here, I do not remember an actual Hilti store in California, purchases were made through resellers.
> 
> Anyways, congratulations on the Hilti purchase, you have just bought the best drill you can purchase...Your about to see why you pay a little more


Yeah, there's a Hilti store local to me.

Thanks and I'm pretty excited to receive it and try it out! I actually got a pretty good deal on it, so the price wasn't all that deterring compared to what they typically cost.


----------

